#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  聯盟網站新標準

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2010/08/09 網站聯盟標準降低*


*[spacer=5]狼之樂園以一開放註冊瀏覽的政策，提供同好
[spacer=5]「發現、加入、認識 獸迷圈」的網路平台，
[spacer=5]同時也歡迎理念相近之相關同好網站互相觀摩。


[spacer=5]即日起我們降低聯盟網站標準如下：

[spacer=7]1. 有一個屬於自己的非免費網域及網站
[spacer=7]2. 或是，該討論區已達2萬帖並持續增加
[spacer=7]3. 其他經討論後可以為聯盟網站者

詳情請洽詢網站管理員 或 Email: admin at wolfbbs.net*

----------

